# Woman gives birth to octopus



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

So i'm watching this show on chiller, where they tell you stories and at the end of the show they tell you if it's a true story or something they made up, and there's was this one where this girl was swimming alot, afterwards she was pregnant, but they found out it wasn't a baby but it was something unknown, so the surgically removed it only to find a baby octopus, the doctor's said the only explaination they could come up with is she accidently swallowed an octopus egg while swimming, but I thought of another explaination...
IDK if it's true or not, i'll have to wait until the end of the show.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 1, 2009)

let us know later then


----------



## Zachary (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't want to know what your "other explanation" is. But, I have an idea of what your thinking.


----------



## Pear (Aug 1, 2009)

0.e


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

its fake for sure, heres some facts when I was studing medical stuff 

1.) if you eat an octopus egg, it will get digested (by stomach acids)
2.) you can only get pregnat by another human (doesn't work with animals)
3.)even if a baby octo was growing in the womb, your body will fight/kill off any foriegn objects in your body(unless it was created by you, like a human baby)
4.) octopuses are born through eggs not through a womb

 I'm such a nerd, theres your answer Mega


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> its fake for sure, heres some facts when I was studing medical stuff
> 
> 1.) if you eat an octopus egg, it will get digested (by stomach acids)
> 2.) you can only get pregnat by another human (doesn't work with animals)
> ...


It hatched inside of her.


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, it'll die anyways, the white blood cells will kill it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if they got it out quick enough i'm sure, plus medical science is bizarre.


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree,and thats why I'm not going to be a doctor anymore  
but its really disturbing to have something like that growing inside of you


----------



## rafren (Aug 1, 2009)

0.0


----------



## Duckie (Aug 1, 2009)

freaky.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

T.V. Show says:
Fiction


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> T.V. Show says:
> Fiction


WOOT I was right B) 
nobody can beat the power of knowlege


----------



## Duckie (Aug 1, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knolleg for speeling ish teh besterest!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lulz they just did another one, where this guy who was lost found an old western town, and people there were all cowboys and stuff, and the newspapers all said 1870 something, and so I hummed the Back to the future theme song the entire time, then he got arrested because he was causing trouble and the sherrif thought his cellphone was a gun, then he woke up with his cell door unlocked, he got outside and someone pulled up with a car and he was back to present, so he thought it was a halucination, but he found his cellphone with a bullet hole in it.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Lulz they just did another one, where this guy who was lost found an old western town, and people there were all cowboys and stuff, and the newspapers all said 1870 something, and so I hummed the Back to the future theme song the entire time, then he got arrested because he was causing trouble and the sherrif thought his cellphone was a gun, then he woke up with his cell door unlocked, he got outside and someone pulled up with a car and he was back to present, so he thought it was a halucination, but he found his cellphone with a bullet hole in it.


Sounds like he was on drugs and shot his phone.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 2, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule 34 says some wouldn't find that so repulsive.  >_<


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

Well no *censored.2.0* Einstein it's fake.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 2, 2009)

I watched that show before.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Well no *censored.2.0* Einstein it's fake.


A tree has grown in a man's lung before.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I pooped out gold. /sarcasm


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont talk about 34.
Please


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 2, 2009)

I heard about this.

But it was only a tentacle.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it like Urban Legends?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bell Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

I was also watching that show last night


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

Two words.

Tentacle rape.


----------



## Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh that show is called
Urban Legends.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Of course Dustin would post this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Oh that show is called
> Urban Legends.


No no no it wasn't that it was another that is like it.


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its true.they call hiim tree man right?


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> Tentacle rape.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 2, 2009)

Hugh-and-Me said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you are so smart.

Tree Man had an infection from where he had cut his leg or something, go infected, and  he got these growths that look like bark.


----------

